# My Collection! A little pic heavy!!!



## messhead (Jan 13, 2007)

I had a few eyeshadows prior to the start of my collection, and all of a sudden last year I became obsessed! So this is my one year collection!!!

If you notice it's primarily eyeshadows... So if anyone has suggestions for other stuff, i'll take it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 

Sorry, my train case is way messy!!!






My eyeshadows...





Colors are as follow: 
Row 1: Print, Silver Ring, Fiction, Club, Humid, Overgrown, Waternymph, Jewel Blue.
Row 2: Carbon, Knight Divine, Femme Noir, Sumptuous Olive, Swimming, Juxt, Shimmermoss, Aquavert.
Row 3: Da Bling, Trax, Stars N Rockets, Nocturnelle, Beautiful Iris, Sattelite Dreams, Moons Reflection, Electric Eel.
Row 4: Swish, Sushi Flower, Hepcat, Sketch, Satin Taupe, Shale, Contrast, Freshwater.
Row 5: Paradisco, Rule, Falling Star, Motif, Chrome Yellow, Grain, Amber Lights, Antiqued.
Row 6: Love Bud, Orange, Expensive Pink, Coppering, Gorgeous Gold, Summer Neutral, Mythology, Saddle.
Row 7: Shroom, Brule, Retrospeck, Phloof!, Picadilly, Jest, All That Glitters, Arena.
Row 8: Ricepaper, Vanilla, Nylon, Relaxing, Naked Lunch, Innuendo, Honesty, Patina.
Row 9: Mystery, Swiss Chocolate, Coquette, Tempting, Vex.
Row 10: Folie, Twinks, Era, Sable, Crystal Avalanche.






Brushes: 190, 190SE, 242, 252, 252SE, 224, 219, 266, 275SE, 194SE, 239SE, 217SE, 209SE, 212SE, 187SE, 168SE.






Mascara: Prime & Prep, Loud Lash, Zoom Lash, Pro Long Lash, Splashproof Lash.
Paints: Bare Canvas, Chartru, Graphito, Flammable.
Concealers.






Lipsticks: Dubonnet, Fresh Brew, Gel, Eden Rocks.
Shadesticks: Beige-ing, Gracious Me, Taupographic, Sea Me, Mangomix.
Fluidline in Blacktrack, and Eye Kohl in Smolder.






Foundation: Studio Fix, Hyper Real, Select Tint, Bronzer.






From top: Silver Dusk body powder (old!), Bronzing Powder, Powder, Silver Creme E/S, Brightside/Gallery Gal E/S, Dusk Creme E/S, Bisque E/S (old!)

Well that's about it! Sorry so long guys!


----------



## n_c (Jan 13, 2007)

nice


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 13, 2007)

wow, thats a really nice collection


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jan 13, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## geeko (Jan 13, 2007)

u have a nice collection of e/s


----------



## miztgral (Jan 14, 2007)

Hm, you don't really like lip stuff?
But great collection nonetheless!


----------



## messhead (Jan 14, 2007)

I don't know why I am not a big lip product fan... I just think that I haven't found the right lip combo for me yet!!!


----------



## noteventherain (Jan 14, 2007)

nice collection!  and if you depotted all those e/s -- think of all the lipsticks! :O


----------



## Holly (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noteventherain* 

 
_nice collection! and if you depotted all those e/s -- think of all the lipsticks! :O_

 
Or even more eyeshadows if she b2ms them at a freestand store! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice collection! Thats a ton of eyeshadows


----------



## geeko (Jan 15, 2007)

i guess i'm just like her too. I am not into lippies so hence no motivation to depot....hehz


----------



## medusalox (Jan 15, 2007)

You could depot all those shadows and get some new shadows, and then depot those and get another new shadow!

Lovely collection!


----------



## mistella (Jan 15, 2007)

They look so cute in your traincase! nice collection!


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 15, 2007)

aaaah *steals yr eyeshadows*


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------

